# Bellator Season 9 Discussion



## dudeabides

> Bellator MMA once again will have a new weekly home, this time on Fridays.
> 
> Bellator officials on Tuesday confirmed to MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the promotion will debut on a Saturday before moving to Friday nights the following week. Loretta Hunt of SI.com first reported the news after speaking to Spike TV President Kevin Kay.
> 
> Bellator's Season 9 debut is set for Saturday Sept. 7 on Spike TV, a card that serves as the promotion's live season finale for the "Fight Master" reality show/competition. That show debuts June 19 on Spike TV.
> 
> But after that event, likely Bellator 98, the promotion will move to Friday nights from 9-11 p.m. ET starting Sept. 13 for the rest of its ninth season.
> 
> Season 8 for the promotion, its first on Spike TV, took place on Thursday nights. But Kay told SI.com that the recent move for TNA Impact Wrestling to 9 p.m. ET on Thursdays meant Bellator only had a couple of options for its weekly slot on the cable network: Wednesdays or Fridays.
> 
> The UFC's move to FOX Sports 1 will include many Wednesday events, and Kay said that was a situation Spike TV and Bellator chose to avoid for the fans' sake.
> 
> "I don't want to see Bellator going head to head with the UFC," Kay told SI.com. "I don't think that makes any sense for fans. No matter who would win in that scenario, you don't want to not give the fans the choice to watch both."
> 
> Bellator is no stranger to Friday nights. The promotion made Fridays its home during its fourth through seventh seasons on MTV2 before moving to Thursdays for Season 8 on Spike TV. That season became its most widely viewed yet thanks in part to an increase in homes with Spike TV available and an increase in visibility for the channel over MTV2. Spike TV started airing MMA in 2005 with a partnership with the UFC and the first season of "The Ultimate Fighter."
> 
> Bellator kicks off its three-event 2013 monthly "Summer Series" later this month on Spike TV before settling into the fall season.


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...7-before-moving-to-new-friday-night-time-slot



> Bellator Season Nine Events
> 
> #	Event Title	Date	Arena	Location
> 98	Bellator XCVIII	September 7, 2013	Mohegan Sun Arena	Uncasville, Connecticut
> 99	Bellator XCIX	September 13, 2013	Pechanga Resort & Casino	Temecula, California
> 100	Bellator C	September 20, 2013	Grand Canyon University Arena	Phoenix, Arizona
> 101	Bellator CI	September 27, 2013	Rose Garden	Portland, Oregon
> 102	Bellator CII	October 4, 2013	Visalia Convention Center	Visalia, California
> 103	Bellator CIII	October 11, 2013	Kansas Star Arena	Mulvane, Kansas
> 104	Bellator CIV	October 18, 2013	U.S. Cellular Center	Cedar Rapids, Iowa
> 105	Bellator CV	October 25, 2013	Santa Ana Star Center	Rio Rancho, New Mexico
> 106	Bellator CVI	November 2, 2013	Convention and Entertainment Center	Long Beach, California
> 107	Bellator CVII	November 8, 2013	WinStar World Casino	Thackerville, Oklahoma
> 108	Bellator CVIII	November 15, 2013	Revel Casino	Atlantic City, New Jersey
> 109	Bellator CIX	November 22, 2013	Sands Casino Event Center	Bethlehem, Pennsylvania


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Bellator_events#Bellator_Season_Nine_Events


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm wondering what kind of numbers they'll be pulling in this season.


----------



## AlphaDawg

This Sako guy is terrible. Cheating as much as he can and still getting whooped. He's making Hector ******* Ramirez look like a world beater.

In reference to BELLATOR 99*


----------



## kantowrestler

Thats what happens when you cheat.


----------



## GDPofDRB

BFC 100 milestone show is pretty quiet. For BFC's standards, it's looks like a slightly weaker show then most.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah not the best fight card for a milestone like that.


----------



## GDPofDRB

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...es-for-national-breast-cancer-awareness-month

Bellator will use pink gloves this month to promote Breast Cancer Awareness. Quality gesture on their part.


----------



## kantowrestler

Sounds akin to the NFL this month.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Now if only we could get fighters to give up synthetic testosterone for a month, that would be a meaningful gesture.


----------



## kantowrestler

That would also be nice.


----------



## Toxic

Nice my FFL team needed PitBull to pull of the win, the first round finish really helped.

EDIT #1 Does Belator think anyone is enjoying those stupid Ryse ads, that shit is annoying as hell. To be honest the first time they showed it on a card I kinda thought the game looked cool and might be worth checking out, they have officially spammed it so much that I now hate the game and it hasn't even been released. 

EDIT #2 Wow 30 mins in and the card is half over. 

EDIT #3 Funny to think these may not even be the top two Russian HW's under contract to Bellator since they still have the guy who beat Fedor in ***** under contract I think if he ever comes back from getting stabbed or shot? Can't remember exactly what happened to him. 

Also odd, I would have expected somebody besides me to have a morbid curiosity in the Rampage fight, kinda secretly hoping he loses...


----------



## Toxic

Shame to see it end like that right at the end of the round cause honestly I think I would have given the round to Beltran.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well those are the breaks of life sadly.


----------



## Stun Gun

kantowrestler said:


> Well those are the breaks of life sadly.


what are you talking about?


----------



## kantowrestler

Controlling the entire round then loosing it in the end of the round.


----------



## Stun Gun

kantowrestler said:


> Controlling the entire round then loosing it in the end of the round.


Gotcha, wasn't sure if it was directed at Toxic comment or not.

I never watched the fight, so Rampage was losing until the end?


----------



## LizaG

Not really, Rampage was mixing it up pretty good. Beltran didn't respond with much IMO.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well either way Rampage is back and I hope he's in the next light heavyweight tournament.


----------



## Stun Gun

I'll laugh so hard if Rampage loses to Newton haha and besides he woul lose to Vegh


----------



## kantowrestler

I'd love to see him and King Mo Lawal face off.


----------



## Toxic

Wonder when bellator will start thinking about dvr's and quit running way over


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler

Apparently they are extremely new at that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I couldn't be happier that Marshall lost, especially by TKO.


----------



## OU

Toxic said:


> Wonder when bellator will start thinking about dvr's and quit running way over
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I always have mine go 30 min over on any live show I record.


----------



## kantowrestler

I hope the season 10 tournament brings with it a huge light heavyweight tournament with guys like Rampage, Tito, Matsyushenko, and King Mo.


----------



## LizaG

kantowrestler said:


> I hope the season 10 tournament brings with it a huge light heavyweight tournament with guys like Rampage, Tito, Matsyushenko, and King Mo.


3 UFC Washouts and a guy who gets beat twice by a man who hits "like a p*ssy"...great!


----------



## kantowrestler

More for the entertainment value then anything else!


----------



## Toxic

OU said:


> I always have mine go 30 min over on any live show I record.


so do I but Bellator is horrible for over running hell if the MW title fight had went 5 rounds my PVR still wouldn't have gotten it all.


----------



## mattandbenny

They could put together a decent LHW tourney - King Mo, Rampage, M'Pumbu, Zayats, Vassell, McGeary, Mucitelli & Lins. 

A mix of UFC vets, Bellator vets and prospects.


----------



## kantowrestler

That does sound like a pretty good light heavyweight tournament. It would show how all of the fighters shape up against each other. Definitely would be interesting to watch for sure.


----------



## LizaG

kantowrestler said:


> That does sound like a pretty good light heavyweight tournament. *It would show how all of the fighters shape up against each other*. Definitely would be interesting to watch for sure.


Isn't that the purpose of every tournament? :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I was referring to the unique blend of fighters that you mentioned.


----------

